# Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter



## Dennis Knoll (3. März 2015)

Moin Leute,
ende des Monats steht mal wieder der Wechsel eines Jahrzentes im Alter an. Grund genug für die buckelige Verwandtschaft mir auf den Zeiger zu gehen. Und die einzige akzeptierte Ausrede an einem solchen Tag -> Ich bin im Urlaub.

Aus diesem Grund möchte ich für mich, meine Freundin und 2 - 5 Freunde Hochseeangeln organisieren. Ich möchte mich auf einen Kutter verziehen und ein paar schöne Dorsche oder andere schöne Meerestiere fangen. 

Und genau hier bräuchte ich ein paar Tipps. Wo könnte ich am besten ein Kutter, Boot oder wie auch immer man das nennt finden, wo man sich ein paar Plätze reservieren kann. Bin da absoluter Neuling.

Örtlich gesehen habe ich überlegt irgendwo bei Fehmarn oder Kiel auf Schiff zu gehen. Aber wo es wirklich am besten ist, keine Ahnung. 

Habt ihr da Tipps?
Ich habe von der MS Südwind oder MS Karoline gehört, taugen die was und ist das ausreichend?

Ich danke euch #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*

Vorsicht, deine Verwandschaft liest mit! :q


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Vorsicht, deine Verwandschaft liest mit! :q


Ney, das glaube ich weniger.
Aber selbst wenn, halb so schlimm wenn man grundsätzlich ehrlich ist und das auch sagt


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*

In Laboe sind vom 26.- 29.03. die Laboer Dorschtage

http://dorschtage.de/

Da sind die Kutter immer schon recht lange vorab gut gebucht. Die beiden Kutter auf Fehmarn sind OK.

Ansonsten in Eckernförde die Simone oder in Maasholm die Antje D.
Heiligenhafen gibt es natürlich auch einige.

Kannst dann im Nachhinein die bucklige Verwandtschaft zu einem schönen Dorschessen einladen :m
Am Besten mit einem zünftigen Dia-Abend über Euren Ausflug #:


----------



## xbsxrvxr (3. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*

moinsen,
magst du es lieber ruhig(8-12leutchen), oder stehst du auf kuscheln(15-30)???


----------



## xbsxrvxr (3. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*

und ist dir das "drumherum" egal?


----------



## vermesser (3. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*

Lach, so ähnlich habe ich das gemacht  . Als ich 30 wurde und mir irgendwelche Leute was erzählten von wegen Klinkenputzen und ähnlich sinnlosen Krams der buckligen Verwandtschaft und Bekanntschaft und dazu auch noch meine Freundin zur Weiterbildung war...da hab ich mich "spontan" entschieden, meinen 30 bis zum Bauch im Wasser auf Hechtjagd zu verbringen  . Einige Esoxe kamen gratulieren. Hat auch gereicht  .


----------



## Angler9999 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*

Mit 50??? nimm warme Sachen mit, vor allem wasserfeste Schuhe.... ne Mütze ist nie verkehrt. Tabletten für Seekrankheit ...

Ansonsten musst du dich entscheiden ob du die Tour zu den Laichdorschen willst oder nicht.



Hast Glück das du Projekt 30 geschrieben hast.....


----------



## Sea-Trout (3. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*

Hi,

mein Tip leiht euch lieber ein Kleinboot statt mit dem Kutter zu fahren.So könnt ihr viel mehr Fischarten und Angelmethoden abdecken und das Anglen ist wesentlich entspannter.
Und fangen tu ich vom Kleinboot auch wesentlich mehr als früher auf dem Kutter.

Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## sunny (3. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*

Hat denn überhaupt jemand von deiner Truppe Ostseeerfahrung bzw. war von euch schon mal jemand auf'm Kutter?

Wenn nicht, würde ich persönlich mich jemanden anschließen, der das schon mal gemacht hat. Könnte sonst evtl. ne sehr "enttäuschende" Angelegenheit werden |rolleyes.

@Sea-Trout
Grundsätzlich würde ich dir recht geben. Aber sich als absoluter Neuling nen Kleinboot zu mieten, halte ich für sehr gewagt .


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*

Danke für die Antworten, bin so auf jeden Fall schon mal ein wenig schlauer und weiter. Das hilft :m



observer schrieb:


> moinsen,
> magst du es lieber ruhig(8-12leutchen), oder stehst du auf kuscheln(15-30)???


Mir egal. Ich will nur meine Angel ins Wasser halten und Fische fangen.



vermesser schrieb:


> Als ich 30 wurde und mir irgendwelche Leute was erzählten von wegen Klinkenputzen und ähnlich sinnlosen Krams der buckligen Verwandtschaft...


Bei mir fingen auch schon welche an, nach dem Motto Rathaus Fegen oder wie der Mist heißt. Habe denen gleich klar gemacht, wenn jemand mit dem Quatsch anfängt gibt es dezent ein Tritt ins Gesicht #c



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ansonsten musst du dich entscheiden ob du die Tour zu den Laichdorschen willst oder nicht.


Öh... was?
Eigentlich möchte ich nur auf See und ein paar schöne Dorsche für den Verzehr fangen. Aber in erster Linie -> Einen schönen Tag auf Wasser.



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> mein Tip leiht euch lieber ein Kleinboot statt mit dem Kutter zu fahren.


Das wird glaube ich nichts, da bin ich kompletter Neuling. Weder Bootsführerschein, noch jemand ein Echolot gesehen, geschweige denn Ahnung von den Plätzen und/oder Technik.


----------



## lattenputzer (3. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*

@sea trout
Das ist nicht nur gewagt sondern auch leichtsinnig und dürfte auch mangels Erfahrung eher frustrierend sein, weil einem die Dorsche oder andere Fische nicht mal eben so ins Boot springen, nur weil man eine Angeln in die Ostsee hält. Da dürfte es auf einem ordentlichen Kutter schon weniger Frust geben, weil man dort Leihangeln bekommt, von der Besatzung oder anderen Anglern auch Tipps erhält, wie man angeln muss, eine Bewirtung gegeben ist, man ggf. auch einen Platz für menschliche Bedürfnisse findet oder sich auch im Aufenthaltsraum ausruhen oder aufwärmen kann. 

Als Kieler kann ich die Blauort wärmstens empfehlen, da einem dort geholfen wird.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*

@Bieber..
 Soll das ne Tagestour werden oder wollt Ihr da nen Miniurlaub mit 1-3 Übernachtungen draus machen?
 Ansonsten, falls es das WE um den 27/28.3 ist, hat Hein Blöd ja schon gesagt das in Laboe Dorschtage sind. Da fällt die Kieler Ecke also schon mal aus. Bleibt also noch die Antje D in Massholm oder die Simone aus Eckernförde.
 Ich persönlich würde Dir aber eher die Richtung Fehmarn empfehlen. Die Kutter in Burgstaaken kann man eigentlich alle gut besuchen. Zudem ist Fehmarn als Insel natürlich auch nen schöner Flecken Erde in der Ostsee und Burg ist auch immer nen Spaziergang wert!! Da kommen dann auch Deine Freundin und die Kumpels nicht zu kurz...
 Mach Dir um das Wort Laichdorsch nicht so einen Kopp!! Die sollten Ende März eigentlich schon durch sein damit!! 
 Wie sehen denn die "Rahmenbedingungen" bei Dir aus??
 Hast Du einigermaßen taugliches Gerät?? Sind Deine Freundin/Kumpels auch Angler?
 Zum Thema Kleinboot hat Lattenputzer da schon den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen mit seinem Post!!!! Ich kann diese ewigen Kleinboot Hurra Hurra  Phrasen auch nicht mehr hören/lesen!!!!
 Deshalb.... Geht auf´n Kutter, habt nen schönen (Geburts)Tag und alles ist gut!!!
 Wenn noch Fragen sind, frag gerne!!!...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> @Bieber..
> Soll das ne Tagestour werden oder wollt Ihr da nen Miniurlaub mit 1-3 Übernachtungen draus machen?


Wir sind zwar das ganze Wochenende in der nähe, da die Eltern meiner Freundin dort wohnen. Wird aber nur Samstags, vllt maximal noch Sonntags sein, wo wir auf Wasser sein könnten.



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde Dir aber eher die Richtung Fehmarn empfehlen. Die Kutter in Burgstaaken kann man eigentlich alle gut besuchen. Zudem ist Fehmarn als Insel natürlich auch nen schöner Flecken Erde in der Ostsee und Burg ist auch immer nen Spaziergang wert!! Da kommen dann auch Deine Freundin und die Kumpels nicht zu kurz...


Ich denke auch das es Fehmarn werden wird. Da sind meine Freundin und ich auch schon gewesen um uns das Fläckchen anzuschauen. Und ein nettes Meeresaquarium hat es auch.




dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Wie sehen denn die "Rahmenbedingungen" bei Dir aus??
> Hast Du einigermaßen taugliches Gerät?? Sind Deine Freundin/Kumpels auch Angler?


Ich denke mit dem Gerät kommen wir soweit klar. Für meine Freundin und mich habe ich zwei Ruten die sich für das leichte Pilken eignen. Der Rest war schon in Norwegen als Gast und wird daher was passendes finden.

Super, danke #6


----------



## plietenpaul (3. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Mit 50??? nimm warme Sachen mit, vor allem wasserfeste Schuhe.... ne Mütze ist nie verkehrt. Tabletten für Seekrankheit ...
> 
> Besser wären doch bestimmt Tabletten gegen Seekrankheit #h.


----------



## Angler9999 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*

Ja Fehmarn ist immer wieder ne Reise wert.  Groß genug und hat auch mit Burg ein nettes Städtchen.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*

In Laboe fährt momentan nur die Blauort raus.
 Die Karoline ist auch ein tolles Schiff.
 Zu den ganzen Kuttern wurde ja schon viel geschrieben.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (3. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*

hast dich zwar schon entschieden, aber ich empfehle trotzdem rostock( oder warnemünde)...schöne stadt, schöne strände, schöne kneipen und bars und natürlich schöne kutter mit viel platz...
falls dir das kuttern gefällt und ihr das öfter machen wollt...

( ich persönlich finde fehmarn echt gruselig...aber bestimmt, weil ich oft beruflich dort bin...landschaftlich usw hat es in meinen augen aber nix zu bieten...)

viel spaß
und wenn du fragen zu ködern usw fragen hast immer her damit#6


----------



## holzi70 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*

Hallo Bieberpelz,

schau dir das mal an, könnte evtl. was sein.
www.schollenbrandi.de


----------



## Hermann K (4. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*

Hallo Bieberpelz,
super Tip von holzi 70. Von Schollenbrandi hört man nur gutes.

Gruß
Hermann


----------



## sei (4. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*



Norwegenschreck69 schrieb:


> In Laboe fährt momentan nur die Blauort raus.
> Die Karoline ist auch ein tolles Schiff.
> Zu den ganzen Kuttern wurde ja schon viel geschrieben.



Das ist so nicht richtig!  Die MS Rügenland fährt zur Zeit auch von Laboe aus! |wavey:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*

Moin Leute,

danke noch mal für die ganze Tipps und Hilfen.
Wenn alles klappt, dann wird es von Fehmarn aus losgehen.

Zu dem Tackle würde ich gerne noch mal nachfragen.
Welches Wurfgewicht muss die Rute haben? Wie schwer sollten die Pilker sein? Und welche Schnur muss ich verwenden? Gummfisch und Bleikopf auch Sinnvoll?

Von Norwegen aus habe ich noch eine Multi-Rolle mit passender Schnur. Würde aber gerne meine 4000er Shimano Rarenium verwenden (dürfte gehen, oder?)


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> danke noch mal für die ganze Tipps und Hilfen.
> Wenn alles klappt, dann wird es von Fehmarn aus losgehen.
> ...


Also,da Du Ende März los willst, könnte es schon gut sein,wenn das Wetter auch mal auf Frühling schaltet, das der Dorsch schon flacher kommt. So bei 10-15m würde ich tippen.Daher denke ich das Du "mit schweren Hechtgerät" gut klar kommen solltest. Ködergewichte würde ich  Pilker zwischen 50 und 100 gr. einpacken. ZUR SICHERHEIT  vielleicht noch 1-3 Pilker zwischen 125 und 200. falls der Wind oder die Unterströmung dies erforderlich machen. 
Auf jeden Fall pack auch GuFi zwischen 8 und 12cm mit ein. Dazu ein paar Jig Köpfe in 40-60-80gr. und dann sollte das eigentlich passen. Beifänger sind ne Glaubensfrage.. kann man machen, muss man aber auch nicht. .. ICH verwende fast  gar keine mehr. Das ich dadurch weniger fange, kann ich eigentlich nicht sagen. ..


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*

Hallo dorschjaeger75,
danke für deine Antwort.

Ich hatte gestern bereits angerufen und Plätze auf der MS Karoline reserviert. Ich wollte mir da schon Infos am Telefon holen, allerdings war der Herr so gesprächig wie ein Glas Senf. Ähnlich gut konnte ich ihn verstehen. Da war nicht viel raus zu bekommen. Daher frage ich noch mal hier weiter 

Wie ist es da mit Landewerkzeug? Muss ich mich um ein Gaff oder Kescher kümmern? Ich habe ja einen 3 Meter Kescher, keine Ahnung ob der dafür ausreichend ist.

Und wie viel Kg Tragkraft muss die Schnur haben?


Mal etwas anderes:
http://www.hochseeangeln.com/tiergerechter-fischfang
Wenn ich mir diesen Link anschaue, dann steht da noch etwas von der Fischereiabgabe. Der Punkt war mir bis dato nicht bekannt. Demnach müssen wir alle 10€ entrichten, oder? Kann das direkt auf dem Schiff geschehen oder müssen wir uns da anderweitig drum kümmern? 
Die Kollegen ohne Angel-Prüfung dürfen doch auch angeln, oder?

Danke sehr


----------



## lobcamper (10. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> ende des Monats steht mal wieder der Wechsel eines Jahrzentes im Alter an. Grund genug für die buckelige Verwandtschaft mir auf den Zeiger zu gehen. Und die einzige akzeptierte Ausrede an einem solchen Tag -> Ich bin im Urlaub.
> 
> Aus diesem Grund möchte ich für mich, meine Freundin und 2 - 5 Freunde Hochseeangeln organisieren. Ich möchte mich auf einen Kutter verziehen und ein paar schöne Dorsche oder andere schöne Meerestiere fangen.
> ...


Hallo,mein Tip und aus meiner Erfahrung.Ich fahre seid 6 Jahren nach Heiligenhafen und wir fahren immer mit der MS "Einigkeit" raus.Letztes WE hat jeder von uns im Durchschnitt 8Dorsche gefangen.

MfG.Lobcamper


----------



## Lenger06 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*

Ist ja lustig! Ich habe meinen 30. auch mit ein paar Kumpels aufm Kutter verbracht. :q Auch von Fehmarn aus. Da machst du nichts verkehrt. Die Karoline ist nen guter Kutter. Gaffs sind immer an Bord vorhanden und meistens gafft auch jemand der Besatzung. Ich fahr schon seit 15 Jahren auf die Insel zum Kutterangeln. 

 Gruß


----------



## Sea-Trout (10. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*



lattenputzer schrieb:


> @sea trout
> Das ist nicht nur gewagt sondern auch leichtsinnig und dürfte auch mangels Erfahrung eher frustrierend sein, weil einem die Dorsche oder andere Fische nicht mal eben so ins Boot springen, nur weil man eine Angeln in die Ostsee hält. Da dürfte es auf einem ordentlichen Kutter schon weniger Frust geben, weil man dort Leihangeln bekommt, von der Besatzung oder anderen Anglern auch Tipps erhält, wie man angeln muss, eine Bewirtung gegeben ist, man ggf. auch einen Platz für menschliche Bedürfnisse findet oder sich auch im Aufenthaltsraum ausruhen oder aufwärmen kann.
> 
> Als Kieler kann ich die Blauort wärmstens empfehlen, da einem dort geholfen wird.


Hi,

das ist doch nicht leichtsinnig.Wenn man sich ein Kleinboot mietet in Neustadt bei Kalle oder Martins Angeltreff zb. dann gibt es vorher eine Einweisung.Es sind alle wichtigen Sachen für die Sicherheit vorhanden und die Bootsverleiher gucken vorher ganz genau was für ein Wetter an dem Tag ist.Ist es zu doll werden auch keine Boote verliehen.Das ist auch für Einsteiger keineswegs gefährlich oder leichtsinnig solange man sich an paar Regeln hält was für einen erwachsenen Menschen ja kein Problem sein sollte.


Und auch zu den Fängen kann ich nur sagen weil da ja jemand was zu geschrieben hat.Es ist keine Hexerei und auch für einen Anfänger kein Problem einen guten Tag zu überleben und auch gut zu fangen.Fangarantie gibt es nirgendwo.Aber das es als Anfänger schwer ist Fisch zu finden und zu fangen stimmt meiner Meinung nach nicht.Auch hier kommt die Erfahrung der Bootsverleiher einem zu gute.Die wissen ganz genau wo was geht und dank Gps+Echolot ist es auch als Anfänger kein Problem die guten Stellen zu finden.Kann aus meinen eigenen Erfahrungen sagen das ich auch ohne Erfahrung vom Kleinboot bei den ersten Touren immer mehr gefangen habe als auf dem Kutter.Und überwiegend auch größere Fische.Mal abgesehen davon das man viel flexibler ist und viele Fischarten befischen kann mit verschiedenen Angelmethoden.


Da muss man keine Wissenschaft draus machen.Und selbst wenn man nichts fängt hat man sicher einen schöneren Tag erlebt als auf dem Kutter wo man dicht an dicht steht teilweise mit sehr nervigen Anglern direkt neben einen.Mein Ding ist das nicht aber jeder wie er mag.Oder mal was ganz anderes.Fische doch einfach auf Meerforelle mit der Wathose eine geilere Angelei gibt es hier meiner Meinung nach nicht.



Ps:Viel Spaß und Glück bei deiner Tour.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## offense80 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Mal etwas anderes:
> http://www.hochseeangeln.com/tiergerechter-fischfang
> Wenn ich mir diesen Link anschaue, dann steht da noch etwas von der Fischereiabgabe. Der Punkt war mir bis dato nicht bekannt. Demnach müssen wir alle 10€ entrichten, oder? Kann das direkt auf dem Schiff geschehen oder müssen wir uns da anderweitig drum kümmern?
> Die Kollegen ohne Angel-Prüfung dürfen doch auch angeln, oder?
> ...



Als "Nichtschleswigholsteiner" muss man eine Fischereiabgabe von 10 Euro pro Jahr entrichten. Diese kommt unter anderem der Aufzucht von Fischen und der Forschung zugute. Falls einer deiner Kollegen KEINEN Angelschein besitzen sollte, kann man sich auch einen "Urlaubsangelschein" kaufen. Dieser ist ( meiner Kenntnis nach ) 8 Wochen ab Ausstellungsdatum gültig.

Hier hast du mal den Link, wo du beides online bekommen kannst.

https://service.schleswig-holstein.de/verwaltungsportal/fvp/fv/MELUR/Fischerei/?sid=19


Wünsche dir und deiner Crew Petri heil, einen schönen Geburtstag, und wenn du wieder da bist, berichte doch mal wie es gewesen ist.

Liebe Grüße

Michael


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*



offense80 schrieb:


> Als "Nichtschleswigholsteiner" muss man eine Fischereiabgabe von 10 Euro pro Jahr entrichten. Diese kommt unter anderem der Aufzucht von Fischen und der Forschung zugute.


Kann man diese auch vor Ort berappen?



offense80 schrieb:


> Falls einer deiner Kollegen KEINEN Angelschein besitzen sollte, kann man sich auch einen "Urlaubsangelschein" kaufen. Dieser ist ( meiner Kenntnis nach ) 8 Wochen ab Ausstellungsdatum gültig.


Ein Kollege, der bereits 2 mal auf dem Kutter war, hatte nie etwas derart benötigt. Ist es überhaupt so, das wenn man auf See ist, das ein Angelschein/Fischereischein nötig ist?

Bin gerade ein wenig irritiert. Dachte man könne auf den Kutter und los. Als ich den Typen am Telefon hatte und fragte, ob man da was berücksichtigen müsse... "Näh"

Danke sehr für die Antworten


----------



## offense80 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*

Die Fischereiabgabe kannst du natürlich auch vor Ort besorgen, das dürfte kein Problem sein. 

"An gewerblichen Angelteichen und auf gewerblichen Angelkuttern ist seit dem 15. Juli 2013 kein Fischereischein erforderlich, wenn der gewerbliche Anbieter mittels Aufsichtsführung die Einhaltung von tierschutz- und fischereirechtlichen Bestimmungen gewährleisten kann (Achtung – Kann-Bestimmung, bitte sprechen Sie den jeweiligen Anbieter an). Auch in diesen Fällen ist jedoch die Fischereiabgabe zu entrichten"!

hab ich gerade hier gefunden: 

http://zufish.schleswig-holstein.de/portal/?PSTCATID=8935834&SOURCE=PstCategoryView&PSTID=8964295


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*

Das beruhigt mich dann ein wenig.
Ich werde da noch einmal genauer Anrufen aber danke danke danke für deine Informationen


----------



## Lenger06 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*

Aufm Kutter direkt kannst du die 10 Euro Fischereiabgabe nicht bezahlen. Aber bei Baltic Kölln direkt im Hafen. ( Angelladen ca. 100 Meter vom Liegeplatz der Karoline), oder bei der Stadtverwaltung im Rathaus.

 Gruß


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*

Ach Mist,
dann muss ich natürlich zusehen das für alle beteiligten vorher besorgt zu bekommen. Denn wir müssen ja um 6:30 Uhr bei der Fähre sein, vorher sind wir gar nicht da und der Laden hat ja erst ab 9:00 Uhr offen.

Da muss ich mir wohl was überlegen.


----------



## Lenger06 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*

Schau mal hier:

https://service.schleswig-holstein.de/verwaltungsportal/fvp/fv/MELUR/Fischerei/?sid=19#

 kann man anscheinend auch online erledigen.

 Gruß


----------



## offense80 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*



Lenger06 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> 
> https://service.schleswig-holstein.de/verwaltungsportal/fvp/fv/MELUR/Fischerei/?sid=19#
> 
> ...



Schau mal Beitrag 28 :q


----------



## Lenger06 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*

ups...:q...naja besser zweimal wie keinmal...|rolleyes


----------



## offense80 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*

#6#6#6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*

Am Wochenende waren wir nun mit der MS Monika unterwegs. Die Crew und der Kutter waren super. Leider ist sehr wenig aus dem Wasser gezogen worden und ich hatte nicht mal einen einzigen Fisch. War ein sehr deprimierender Tag :/


----------



## yukonjack (30. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Am Wochenende waren wir nun mit der MS Monika unterwegs. Die Crew und der Kutter waren super. Leider ist sehr wenig aus dem Wasser gezogen worden und ich hatte nicht mal einen einzigen Fisch. War ein sehr deprimierender Tag :/




Tja, nicht so schön für Euch. Aber das kenne ich von unzähligen Fahrten. Wie weit seid Ihr denn draußen gewesen und wie war das Wetter?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. März 2015)

*AW: Projekt 30: Die Flucht zum Hochseeangeln auf einem Kutter*

Das Wetter war toll, bewölkt aber teils sonnig. Wind war absolut okay und kein Regen. Tiefe c.a. 27m. Die Stellen waren c.a. 2 Stunden fahrt entfernt. Habe auf jeden Fall Dänemark SMS bekommen,


----------

